# 39 Mercury Pacemaker continued



## Lomilojoe (Nov 30, 2011)

Previous posts for this build are under the *Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965* section;
here are a few more pic's of the tank with a custom 6V LED RC car system. I knew that I would never come across an original horn/light system for the tank, so I went this way with it and it looks great. I have also converted an old Sanyo handlebar horn into the tank horn, but with an external switch on the stem rather than drilling into the tank.
Just awaiting a headset and mount the head shroud, and I will take it for it's first ride this sunny weekend!








Cheers, 

Joe


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

*Great Idea!*

What a cool idea! Can't wait to see this bike fully built!


----------



## JimK (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice! It looks sharp. I like the paint contrast very much. Just enough without being over stated. Look forward to seeing the completed project.

JimK


----------



## Lomilojoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## cottagethyme (Dec 2, 2011)

*Merc*

Enjoy. Nice!


----------



## Lomilojoe (Dec 2, 2011)

*Here's the goods...*

1939 Mercury Pacemaker

Satin black w/ vintage gloss white accents and white pinstripe

•	1938 CCM “V” handlebars w/ jeweled NOS vintage plastic grips
•	vintage Wald art deco stem w/ Sogreni polished s. steel bell
•	vintage Twin Bar 20 headset
•	1938 CCM Dunlop rubber spring seat
•	Wald seat post
•	vintage Whizzer Pacemaker seat post clamp
•	Persons Majestic teardrop bicycle pedals (rebuilt for riding)
•	1980’s GT 175mm one piece crank
•	vintage 46T Columbia chain ring
•	vintage NOS Wald bottom bracket cups and bearings
•	Sram front drum brake
•	Sram rear coaster internal 3spd
•	vintage Shimano “suicide” thumb shifter
•	Schwalbe Kojak 26” x 2.0” tires (fast!!! ) mounted on 26” polished steel rims
•	custom RC car 6V LED light system to replace missing tank/light harness mount 

I have all of the original hard to come by pieces, but this is built as a rat rod rider and will eventually morph back to it's original 1939 state.



 



Cheers to all on The CABE that helped with various parts and advice!

Joe


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Dec 5, 2011)

*Lookin' good!  Nice Work!!*

Looks great Joe!  Did you get out riding?  How does it roll?  Is the Sram brake still squeaky? 

Whistler was beautiful, but the snow was a little stiff after the rain last week.


----------



## Lomilojoe (Dec 5, 2011)

Winter National ride was a beauty, probably about 60-70 out riding.
Merc rolls fantastic, especially with those Kojak's. Guaranteed the fastest 26" tire out there!
Sram drum brake no squeaky no more; I noticed that the hub brace arm plate was slightly off center when pressed against the fork leg with the clamp.
I just bent the tip of it out to ensure that it sits true and squeak completely gone.


----------

